

Ask HN: Alternatives to Google Play Store for Android Apps? - makuchaku

I am searching for alternative means of organic distribution for my apps. Any suggestions? Thanks!
======
rahimnathwani
What are you not getting from Google Play, that you would like from your
alternate or additional distribution channels?

~~~
makuchaku
The recent manual evaluation of apps have suddenly become a bit too
restrictive in what can be done.

------
benologist
Amazon Appstore's probably the next-biggest market for English speakers.

~~~
makuchaku
Anything for Latin, Asian (non-english), Russian folks?

~~~
benologist
Yandex? Opera (the browser people) also do an appstore for a bunch of non-
English markets I think.

For Latin America I think the Play store is the only good option, I know heaps
of android users here in Costa Rica that only use that.

------
therealmarv
Opensource: F-Droid

Another one I know is SlideME.

